# Swedish law!



## Isaksson (Aug 30, 2009)

Now my means is to drill after Gold here in sweden. The problem is that you need a claim (swe: inmutning) for it. And a claim costs about 2000kronor (300-400USD) per year to have a claim were you can use one of those gold pans. Now i am not sure how to use a gold pan properly. i mean i eat butter and honey for breakfast (a tradition inhierited from the bible). How do i use it properly and were should i start?

And also, is drilling after gold money loundery without a claim?!


----------



## Harold_V (Aug 30, 2009)

Isaksson said:


> Now my means is to drill after Gold here in sweden. The problem is that you need a claim (swe: inmutning) for it. And a claim costs about 2000kronor (300-400USD) per year to have a claim were you can use one of those gold pans. Now i am not sure how to use a gold pan properly. i mean i eat butter and honey for breakfast (a tradition inhierited from the bible). How do i use it properly and were should i start?
> 
> And also, is drilling after gold money loundery without a claim?!


Let me suggest a place to start with your posts. 

If you can't discuss precious metals without including your religious beliefs, _you will be banned _from this forum. I have taken note that two readers have already voiced their displeasure with your inability to exclude religious dogma in your comments. 

We have followers from all nations, with all forms of religion. Take note that none of them push their beliefs on others, and seem able to post without including their religion. 

I have no desire to see a religious war start here. We can avoid that very problem by people keeping their religious choices to themselves. 

Harold


----------



## g_axelsson (Aug 30, 2009)

You don't need a claim (inmutning) to go look for gold. A claim gives you the right to prospect for a certain ore even if the property owner don't want it. You are not allowed to damage his land but it gives you the right to take away samples of dirt, drill or general prospecting. You are not allowed to work a deposit, for that you need an "utmål" which is a right to mine the ore. But before that you need to go through a lot of permissions before you are allowed to open the mine. Normal timeframes from prospecting to mine is around ten years.

If you don't have a claim then you could still prospect, even drill, if you got the permission of the land owner... unless there is a claim on the area held by some other person. Then even the land owner isn't allowed to bring out some ore the claim is on.

If there is already a claim, for example for diamonds, then you are still allowed to prospect for gold but if you find a diamond then you have to leave it. Claims are time limited to two years with a possible year extension if you can show that you need it. When the two or three years is ended then you have to report your findings to SGU where it becomes public information.

Popular ores are, gold, copper, lead, iron and diamonds.

I suggest that you contact SGU or just browse their website for more information.
http://www.sgu.se/sgu/sv/index.html

Drilling is a very expensive prospecting form and is only used in the end stages of prospecting when you have an interesting target. Before that you use electrical, geochemical, magnetical and gravimetrical methods to find interesting targets.

... and I totally agree with Harold!

/Göran


----------



## butcher (Aug 30, 2009)

Panning get some river gravel dirt and water in your gold pan, throw in a few small round pieces of lead (small fishing sinkers), with water in pan swirl it around shaking it so the sinkers which are heavier move to bottom of pan, tilt pan so sinkers make it over to bottom corner moving pan side to side, pick out the rally larger rocks (always watching for that visible gold), then dump out top layer of lighter rock and gravel that is lighter (just a portion of contents, add back water, and repeat, if you do it proper you will end up with the black sand (hemitite and magnitite iron ore) and your lead, if you still dont have those tiny pieces of lead you dumped out your gold and need more practice, this is really easy for me to do but hard for me to explain. hope this helps.

my thinking on drilling unless you are just testing an site already known good gold content and testing for where to mine, it is too labor intensive and costly, for prospecting alone trying to find gold this way is not good,
I would find the location prospecting other ways then drill if it seemed really promising, but this would also be mainly for hard rock mining.


----------



## Isaksson (Sep 11, 2009)

I really do not understand the language here. and i did not understand those books i down loaded. i am not natural scientifical skilled! and i cannot use my own knowledge skills, since i risk a ban.


----------



## Harold_V (Sep 11, 2009)

Isaksson said:


> I really do not understand the language here. and i did not understand those books i down loaded. i am not natural scientifical skilled! and i cannot use my own knowledge skills, since i risk a ban.


Using your "knowledge skills" based on religious dogma will get you nowhere. The absurd idea that you can create gold from milk and honey speaks volumes of your ignorance, and will prevent you from ever learning what works. 

Please understand that I'm not trying to be rude, but gold refining is based on solid knowledge-----there's nothing magical or mystical about it. If you continue to pollute your mind with absurd concepts, you'll never get off first base. 

If you insist on pursuing your chosen faith, try to exclude it from your scientific learning. Until you can (and do), you are bound to be a failure. Above all, spare readers -----do not post any of your beliefs. All they do is create questions for those that are trying to learn the science, creating doubt in the minds of those that may share your views, misguided as they may be. Refining gold is not witchcraft, nor is it divinely inspired. *It is science*. 

Harold


----------



## markqf1 (Sep 11, 2009)

Fact is, ... Fact!

Mark


----------

